# Be quiet?



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

Have a 9 month old GSD female. Shes starting to bark at everything now. Neighbors, neighbors dogs. Which I am not to concerned about but more concerned about her barking at my wife and I. Shes starting to bark every time she doesnt get her way. If were eatting dinner and we dont pay her any attention she will bark and sometimes growl at us. Or if were sitting down doing something and not paying attention, she barks at us. 

Before you as. She gets daily walks, chuck it sometimes and sometimes tug. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Following. I also have a demand barker.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I did something different with my current GSD which I wish I would have done with my first 2....don't know if it will make sense to some..or any.

This time, when my pup started to train me with her "demand barking" ( perfect name for it glowingtoad ) I decided that instead of me doing what I had done previously, I would get the pup to come to me while she was being a little bitch. Well, she comes to me no problem when she is making her demands vocally and it is infinitely easier to calm the beast and take opportunity (training) of the moment. She wants something and I want something....when she satisfies my meager demands....she gets her way.


SuperG


----------



## TheDakotaShow (Mar 9, 2014)

But isnt this letter her get her way? I mean I dont want her to bark at me and get something every time


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

When my pooch barks at me...she ends up coming to me, as I mentioned earlier...I then calm her and silence her..either through physical contact or diversion....perhaps a simple down/stay for a minute or three.

I get my way because she quits the barking....and she gets her way after she does a simple down/stay...

Over time, I have found that the amount of times she barks at me to "get her way" has greatly diminished versus previous dogs barking at me and having me go through a ridiculous exercise to stop the barking. I will say, with my new approach...I now can say "enough" and she puts a lid on it.

If a dog gets their way because they capitulated, as you get your way FIRST...I'd say you are in a much better position than what you currently have.

Start easy....next time your dog wants/knows it's going for a walk and starts acting like a jackass with the barking and crazy gyrations...put your dog on a 20 second down/stay before you give in and hook her up to the leash....make that 20 seconds into 2 minutes if the behavior continues...

Why not take advantage of the moments when your dog wants something? Geeezzz, your dog is doing that to you already....

SuperG


----------



## GSDIndy (Oct 20, 2014)

Our 2 year old can also be very vocal. It's like it's his "duty" to let us know about certain things. We are ok with a "warning" (I use this term loosely  bark, but there are times when we get barked at for not giving him enough attention in his mind. . Our trainer had us to put pennies in one empty milk jug and marbles in another. One shake and it drives him nuts, he stops. He really has learned associated the word "quiet" with the noise of the jug and it works. 

I like SuperG's idea, but recall with us is a whooooole other issue 

Good luck.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Be careful with the pennies/marbles in a can method for corrections/aversives. I know dogs that became fearful of all metallic rattling sounds because they were trained this way. Everyday noises like opening a soda can, jiggling change in someone's pocket, owners picking up keys, and they would lower their ears, tuck their tail and cower. 

I used positive methods to teach my rescue to 'be quiet'. I would calmly hold her muzzle, say quiet, and reward. You have to be on your toes, and be right there to be able to interact. It takes dedication, but a dog that quiets on command is priceless!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

HOw are the dog classes going? What does your trainer recommend?

Sounds to me like your pup needs more mental 'games' to keep her mind going. Cause otherwise when she's bored the game SHE has learned is to bark and annoy. I prefer to teach my dogs 'games' I want when I want and they tend to then not make up annoying ones on their own.

How is the engagment training going? How many dozens of tricks has she learned? http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html

To me, she just behaving like a normal healthy INTELLIGENT German Shepherd. When we decide to pick a breed like this, we also also must decide to up our game and what being a dog 'owner' and trainer may involve. She's young so you can, with management and a much better plan in place, easily get a handle on this. By using YOUR brain (and I also wouldn't toss a can/pennies). So much better to TEACH what you do want rather than punish and throw things at what you do NOT want.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm having problems with this too. When we're in the backyard, my 8 month old boy barks at anyone who passes by or who he can see walking through their own yards- chain link fences separate all the yards on the block so he can see everyone elses' yards. 
He also barks in his crate, barks when I walk away from him and he can't follow me, barks in the car... 
I don't want to do the pennies thing because I think he's in the middle of a fear period and he's nervous about loud noises right now so I don't want to make that worse.

I am about to try this method, not sure if it's going to work for all the situations he barks in, though: 
Train Your Dog Not to Bark


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Barking - is a way for your dog to get a response. Growling - is her disagreement with the situation. Some dogs are more vocal than others, but barking could be a method your dog has developed to drive your attention. If you didn't pay any attention in the first place, she wouldn't have started barking every time she wants it. Her barking is a learned behaviour you trained her yourself as a sequence of interaction: 1.you have a toy, or food;
2. she wants you to share it with her and barks in order to tell you about it;
3. you response negatively or positevely, doesn't matter, she gets your attention in any case, so, she is rewarded for unwanted behaviour.
Try to change it into different sequence:
1. you have a toy, or food;
2. only she starts barking - command her to sit on your left, and reward immediately;
3. if she continues barking after that - take her to another room by her collar - she should know the result - isolation.
If trained properly, you would start to notice first that she sits on your left when she wants something.
Always reward good behaviour and ignore undesired behaviour. But, you can turn something unwanted into useful: train her "Voice!" first, and "Quiet!" second. While she barks repeat "Voice! Voice! Good girl!", and than suddenly shout at her "Quiet!" Reward immediately only she stops barking.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

TheDakotaShow said:


> Have a 9 month old GSD female. Shes starting to bark at everything now. Neighbors, neighbors dogs. Which I am not to concerned about but more concerned about her barking at my wife and I. Shes starting to bark every time she doesnt get her way. If were eatting dinner and we dont pay her any attention she will bark and sometimes growl at us. Or if were sitting down doing something and not paying attention, she barks at us.
> 
> *Before you as. She gets daily walks, chuck it sometimes and sometimes tug. *
> 
> Any suggestions?


You already know your answer. You're just hoping for something less demanding.  Your pup is getting older. The amount of exercise you are providing isn't enough. Increase your exercise.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Lilie said:


> You already know your answer. You're just hoping for something less demanding.  Your pup is getting older. The amount of exercise you are providing isn't enough. Increase your exercise.


And more mental stimulation!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyleigh said:


> And more mental stimulation!!!!!


Yeppers!


----------

